# Peds???



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

I was wondering what the best website was to find out things about pedigrees? Like to look at the sire an dams peds to see where my pup comes from?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Depends on what breed you have. ADBA online peds has a lot of APBTs mainly gamebred dogs. There is a bully ped site that has a lot of Bullies. However when it comes down to it, it just depends where someone or if someone has entered the dogs ped you are looking for online. 

Google the dogs name and see what you get.


----------

